

Ask HN: Need a lawyer for my startup (and no, we don't want VC money)  - needalawyer

I'm currently working on a side project with a partner and we've reached a point where we feel we need to incorporate.  Any recommendations for lawyers?  I've searched all the threads and spoken with 4 different supposedly "startup" lawyers, but so far, every one of them is really only setup to incorporate us as a Delaware corp so that we can raise VC investment.  We have no intentions of seeing outside funding and since we are in CA figured it would be easier and cheaper to setup as a CA corp.<p>Also, in my conversations with lawyers so far, they'll all charge a flat fee to incorporate.  This fee ranges from $1800 to $5000, which will be our largest expense by a very wide margin.  I'm sure many of the folks on this site have been in the same situation, so looking for any advice or recommendations.<p>Sorry for the "anon" user account, but since I'm in active discussions with lawyers that I've found through this site, didn't want to create an awkward situation.<p>Thanks!
======
minalecs
I just used uslegal.com , only cost around $400 I think.

~~~
needalawyer
Thanks. From what I've heard so far, legalzoom and sites like it are great for
solopreneurs, but if you have more than 1 person and want to have ownership
vest, assign IP, potentially hire others, then you really can't use one of
those services. What was your situation? Was it just you or do you have other
founders?

